# November 7



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

[/ATTACH] was't there 15 min an picked up the 22in 7lbs


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That's a nice gigging trip. :thumbsup: That 22" flounder looks like a definite candidate for a big stuffed flounder dinner.


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

yes it was


----------

